# Casting platform vs using a cooler



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

cooler is nice as a platform, i went the cooler route because i was in need of a platform but didnt have the room for a cooler and one. 

the cooler solves both problems.

the only potential downside is adding weight to the bow, which for me is not really a problem, rather a nice change


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Only my opinion. Use the cooler to sit on and make or buy a casting platform. Or r u talking about a poling platform


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

cooler


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes a casting platform not a poling platform.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I use my cooler as a platform. I don't have room for both. I wish sometimes my cooler was taller but again with limited space the cooler works.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Cooola! No one every says, "I wish I had less storage or places for cold drinks!"

But don't ask use which cooler!  Suffice it to say it'll need to be a rotomolded cooler for the strength required.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have fished many times off of both. I way prefer a poling platform. But if you don't have room for a cooler and a platform then go what you got to do.


----------



## RobVan (Sep 12, 2013)

I am going through the same decision process and will be ordering a platform from Blue Point.

My boat already has a small custom cooler in front of the console for drinks but still needed something to hold a couple of fish. I just purchased a soft sided cooler that will fit in one of my aft hatches and is big enough for slot reds.

The decision factors for me were keeping the weight down and the high rate of thefts of top end coolers. I leave my boat in the water during weekend and week long trips so don't want to have to take the cooler on and off every trip.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

We have 2 skiffs , one has the cc & cooler combo , the other is a tiller . I like the idea of 
a collapsable cooler in the hatch in case you decide to keep a fish or 2 . ( very seldom do
anymore ) . We have casting platforms for each but we never use them for several reasons .
Reason #1 is we use a Newwater stripping basket mounted to the forward deck , so there 
is no room for a casting platform . We would never trade the casting platform for the basket .
The basket allows us to continue to fly fish in windy conditions ( not unheard of in Texas ) . 
Reason #2 is the sensitivity of poling skiffs to the sudden shifting of weight caused by the 
stepping on and off of the platform and the amplified transfer to the poling platform and the
unwary poler . Reason #3 is the fact that the improved visibility works both ways - you may
be able to see fish further away , but they may be able to see you better as well . But I'm 
6' and my son is 6'4" , so that is a factor , also .

When we fish solo we use the 16 tiller ( smaller and lighter ) . We use the 35 Yeti on the bow 
as a combo poling and casting platform . That still leaves room for the basket to be mounted
on the hatch cover . It sort of looks to us as though roto coolers have rendered casting platforms
obsolete . They allow flexibility and save space . But , obviously , how you set up your skiff is
totally dictated by your fishing style and preferences . We prefer sightcasting in 5" to 18 " of
clear water with fly rods . This system works for us . Hope this helps .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been using a Yeti on the front of the Banshee and it works well but I prefer a platform. My Yeti will be up for sale in the next few weeks if you're interested - it's a tan 45 with camo seadek


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I was at Wallyworld today and was looking at the igloo's. I have an older marine igloo and the lid flexes allot. The newer ones are so much more rigid. I was pretty impressed, it would easily handle my 185 lbs without flexing. I would consider one if I was in the market for a dual duty cooler.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I have tried both and prefer the casting platform on the bow. It feels more stable, takes one mounting hole rather than two, and is easier to see through or around while running. The cooler seems to work well too but once you install the casting platform you won't have to unstrap it to clean, refill, or transport your cooler.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> I was at Wallyworld today and was looking at the igloo's. I have an older marine igloo and the lid flexes allot. The newer ones are so much more rigid. I was pretty impressed, it would easily handle my 185 lbs without flexing. I would consider one if I was in the market for a dual duty cooler.


Man I am with u. I did some research and the new Igloo Marine can hold up to 300 lbs on the lid. I could use mine as a casting platform but it looks better as a seat and cooler. I agree with Salty


----------

